# Parking fine



## keith3014 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi
Picked up a parking ticket in Motril on a pink piece of paper but has no details how to pay it,I contacted the council by phone but no one spoke English.We are currently living near Calahonda.all I want to do is pay.Regards Keith


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

keith3014 said:


> Hi
> Picked up a parking ticket in Motril on a pink piece of paper but has no details how to pay it,I contacted the council by phone but no one spoke English.We are currently living near Calahonda.all I want to do is pay.Regards Keith


According to this you can pay by internet/ phone/ post office etc so maybe your best bet is the post office 'cos it'll be face to face and they will supposedly know what to do. Hope you're quick enough to get the 50% reduction!
https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/alguna-multa/pago-de-multas/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, the post office (Correos) is easiest.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

around here it's the local 'Caixa's that take the payment.

The ticket should have details of how to pay and where - but it'll be in Spanish of course.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Keith 
Mijas (Calahonda, Mijas Costa) have the best foreign residents dept in the whole of Spain. They are now based in La Cala de Mijas,. If you call them on 952 48 59 00 (ask for foreign Residents Dept) they will advise you.


----------

